# Update on my new Peoria Custom Cooker W/ pics



## harleysmoker93 (Feb 12, 2014)

Sarah Beth from PCC sent me an update on my new48" Backyard model. Fabrication is complete just waiting for paint. She said they are waiting for some warmer weather to paint. Hopefully next week then ready to ship week after. :yahoo:

Boy I am so excited these next couple weeks of waiting are going to be brutal. I can already taste the Q that's going to come off this bad boy. I am already stocking up on meat. My family and friends better be ready because I'm probably going to be so excited I'll be BBQing everyday for the first few weeks.

Sorry if I am over excited but other than the purchase of my house this is one of the most exciting things I have ever  bought.

Here is a couple pics she sent me. Let me know what you guys think













image.jpg



__ harleysmoker93
__ Feb 12, 2014


















image.jpg



__ harleysmoker93
__ Feb 12, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow what a pit! What sized motor does that baby come with stock? 460cc? I would love to see the end of that firebox! That is really sharp looking!

Paint? I am thinking candy apple red /w some gold metal flake with flames shooting out the fire box. Maybe swap the factory rims for some chrome reverse with baby moons or magnesium alloy 5 spoke spinners?

That is beautiful.  OK, color me impressed.

Congrats.

I still like that candy apple red with gold metal flake idea!


----------



## crazyq (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks really good. Why do they do their stacks one mounted higher then the other like that? I notice in the pics all of the are like that.


----------



## harleysmoker93 (Feb 13, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Wow what a pit! What sized motor does that baby come with stock? 460cc? I would love to see the end of that firebox! That is really sharp looking!
> 
> Paint? I am thinking candy apple red /w some gold metal flake with flames shooting out the fire box. Maybe swap the factory rims for some chrome reverse with baby moons or magnesium alloy 5 spoke spinners?
> 
> ...



Foamheart I really appreciate the compliments. You have some cool ideas on how to customize this baby and if I hadn't already spent every extra dollar I had on this rig I definitely think candy apple red with chrome smoke stacks would be on order. I will continue to update pictures after it's painted and once I receive it. I will also see if they can send me a couple more pics showing off the firebox. 

I may also need some advise on how to get her seasoned up once I receive it. Of course I will start a new thread for that when it's time.


----------



## harleysmoker93 (Feb 13, 2014)

CrazyQ said:


> Looks really good. Why do they do their stacks one mounted higher then the other like that? I notice in the pics all of the are like that.



CrazyQ -PCC says the dual offset stacks are so that you can control how the heat and smoke flow through the cooking chamber. You can either have it flow over the lower cooking grate through the bottom of the CC or higher up above the upper cooking rack or I'm sure you can tweak it to use a little of both stacks. On their web site they say they have spent a lot of time doing R&D on the exhaust stacks hight and diameter to get the best draw possible and keep temps pretty even inside the CC. I'm sure there will be a little learning curve but I am sure looking forward to playing with it and getting it set up perfect. 

Thanks again for your compliment. As you can tell I am very excited.


----------



## crazyq (Feb 13, 2014)

Makes sense to me. Thats a cool idea. I like seeing new things and learning how they work. Keep us updated for sure.


----------

